# Alsosalt



## rocor98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with 'Alsosalt"  in their Q rubs

They have a web site .. a few BBB reports for slow shipping , but I see that they are the product used in Heinz Ketchup ( Salt Free )

They provide samples ..   http://www.alsosalt.com/

I have not found Salt Free Katsup in my part of Canada .. but then I am so far back in the woods , I need to walk out to hunt rabbits !

I orderd some .. but alas not here yet although they advise me it is on the way ... :-(

Ross


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting, but I question if is a direct replacement for salt. I wounder if it would work for brining?


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Their website says that it is ...

Also*Salt* *Original*: *Ingredients*: potassium chloride, L-lysine mono-hydrochloride, calcium stearate.

calcium stearate is a flow agent 

Lysine monohydrocloride is an amino acid  ( used in cold sore meds ) 

Found This ....   

potassium chloride in

salt substitutes cannot substitute for

sodium chloride in the brines for fermented

pickles .. bitter flavor or could cause cloud

. 

People on Potassium pills would need to adjust their pill intake .. as they may be on a heavy dose of potassium already

  

I think a solid dose of potassium in is the first needle you get when you get that execution set of three injections :-)  ( stops the exchange of oxygen in the blood ) .. but again we are not talking those levels in brining or rubs  ............

  

ross


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 1, 2012)

I have tried this in the past, it is potassium chloride, it left an odd after taste.

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/culinary-salts/food-salts/5/morton-salt-substitute/

I use this product and like it, I mix it with some sea salt.

http://www.diamondcrystalsalt.com/Culinary/Products/Salt-Sense/Salt-Sense.aspx


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like the Morton is 17% potassium ... As I have some of this coming in the mail , I will do a second taste test and advise. I should will be able to report the percentage of potassium when I have it in hand.  

I would have to get morton online like the alsosalt so I will holdoff on that for now ...  I live in Canada ... Sifto is the big supplier in my neck of the woods 


R


----------



## randaloulton (Oct 15, 2013)

I ordered my AlsoSalt in February 2013 Not much, just 20 bucks worth of stuff, 3 containers. 2 regular and 1 butter flavoured. Just to try it.

I sent a string of polite emails from February to July. Always got a reply back saying it was probably stuck at the border up into Canada, they'd look into it. And sucker me, I'm writing back with helpful suggestions, asking if there's anything I can do, a tracing number of anything, to chase Canada Post, etc. What a sucker I was lol.

Finally near the end of July I googled AlsoSalt's reputation. Seems their stuff gets stuck at one major border -- like the border OUT OF SEATTLE cause they never actually ship anything LOL. Nasty reviews and comments about their service all over the place! Yeah, I shoulda googled reputation first, and not just the product (the product itself gets good reviews.)

So I sent a very nasty email demanding a full and instant refund on my credit card. It wasn't so much the 20 bucks, it was the principle as I needed this stuff and they played me for, like everyone else, for a fool. Well guess what, my ALSO SALT order FINALLY arrived at the start of August. The order was wrong -- it was 3 containers of regular, no butter-flavoured. But at least it arrived.

Okay in the meantime, I'd been buying Herbamare sodium-free seasoning by A. Vogel, from two healthfood stores here in the Beaches, Toronto, and I really gotten to like it, so by the time AlsoSalt arrived, it was up against some good competition in my cooking and on my plate. And guess what, AlsoSalt LOST. It was NOT as good -- in my cooking and to my tastes as the Herbamare. For me an acid test is stuff like homemade soups, where you need salt to balance off the 4 flavours you have to hit (sweet, salt, sour and bitter) for a balanced soup. You'd need a boatload of AlsoSalt, Herbamare I could use in pretty much the same proportions of regular salt.

Here's the nutrition chart for those wishing to check the potassium, which is not low, admittedly: http://www.avogel.ca/en/health-food/herbamare-sodium-free.php (link valid as of Oct 2013).

So for my money -- I hate to give a product a negative review. Also Salt is a fine product. BUT the service and the company's terrible reputation all over the Internet -- just sinks the product. Too bad -- hopefully they make enough money selling their product to Heinz for their salt free ketchup to keep them afloat, cause the consumer side of their biz is hopeless. I just don't trust placing another order through them. I'd feel like a total fool when the same thing happened all over again.

Popcorn tip: sprinkle with Herbamare, then spray with butter flavoured cooking spray. LOL. Tastes great, and low cal and low sodium.


----------

